

 Paint away the carbon dioxide  - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527424.400-paint-away-the-carbon-dioxide.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
CapitalistCartr
"How much CO2 could be removed from the atmosphere in this way has not yet
been tested."

Probably a net of zero, as the energy to make and distribute this would easily
exceed its absorption.

